# The Big Bang Theory - Season 5 stills x18



## beachkini (12 Okt. 2011)

Kaley Cuoco



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(18 Dateien, 7.682.629 Bytes = 7,327 MiB)


----------



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

schönen Dank für die neuen Promos, eine Paraderolle für Kaley


----------

